# Anyone have any NWA e-certs they're not using?



## Michael (Oct 6, 2005)

Does anyone have any NWA e-certs that they're not using.  I need three of them good from Minneapolis-St. Paul.  Thanks!

- Michael


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 6, 2005)

I have found certs on Coupon Connection on Flyer Talk a number of times, but you have to be a member a certain period and post a number of times to have access to the Coupon Connection board.

Regrettably they have not yet issued certs good to Europe this year, but there are some good for domestic travel.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 6, 2005)

I have one of those NWA Zone certs. I think it's good for up to 4 tickets. Is that what you are looking for? I won't be home until Sunday night so I can't check the terms until then.


----------



## SherryS (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a zone certificate that I'm not using.  I think it expires Jan. 31, but don't remember other terms.  I won't be home until next Wed. to be able to check.


----------



## cindi (Oct 8, 2005)

If anyone has extra, I sure could use one of those NW zone certs too. And expiring the end of Jan is fine. We have another trip planned for the first couple weeks of Jan.


----------



## dixie (Oct 8, 2005)

Just curious, what are NWA e certs?


----------



## SherryS (Oct 9, 2005)

Michael--Let me know if interested in my cert. info....if not, I'll email Cindi my promo code numbers on Wed.
P.S.  I'm a NW Wold Perks member, and get promos frequently in the mail.  I've also received certs. for delayed or cancelled flights as entering plane.  All you need to know is a promo code number and cert. number to enter on the NW website to see if any discounted flights are available for your desired cities and dates.


----------



## cindi (Oct 10, 2005)

SherryS said:
			
		

> Michael--Let me know if interested in my cert. info....if not, I'll email Cindi my promo code numbers on Wed.
> P.S.  I'm a NW Wold Perks member, and get promos frequently in the mail.  I've also received certs. for delayed or cancelled flights as entering plane.  All you need to know is a promo code number and cert. number to enter on the NW website to see if any discounted flights are available for your desired cities and dates.



Thanks for thinking of me, Sherry. It is very nice of you.


----------



## Michael (Oct 10, 2005)

*Cindi -*

If it doesn't work for my trip, I'll have Sherry e-mail you with the code.  I'm traveling around the Thanksgiving Holiday so there maybe some restrictions.

- Michael


----------



## Pat H (Oct 10, 2005)

Blackout dates are 11/22, 11/23, 11/28, 12/16, 12/17, 12/22, 12/23, 12/24, 12/26-12/31 plus all Sundays. I have one if someone wants it.


----------



## cindi (Oct 10, 2005)

Pat,

I would love to have it, if it is still available. That will work for me.

Thanks for offering.


----------



## cindi (Oct 10, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> If it doesn't work for my trip, I'll have Sherry e-mail you with the code.  I'm traveling around the Thanksgiving Holiday so there maybe some restrictions.
> 
> - Michael



Thanks Michael. 

Sometimes it is difficult around the holidays. I hope it works for you.


----------

